# Life partner visa renewal at VFS...which form!?



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Apologies if this has been asked before, but we're being driven around the bend here. In summary:

1. Partner is currently on a life partner visa (without business endorsement)
2. We want to renew visa to now include the business endorsement. We know which supporting docs are required, that is not a worry.
3. What is completely confusing is what on earth to select on VFS long list of choices. 

If we select 11.6 as an application (new) as the kind person at the call centre told us, he is being asked all sorts of questions that he cannot possibly answer, ie:

Proposed Date of Departure to South Africa
Place of departure for SA
Anticipated Date of Arrival in South Africa
And then all stuff about return deposits and so on which is waived under the life partner visa.

Please somebody, anybody help because we are about lose our minds.


----------

